# Lionel Transformer Type LW Whistle Button Problem



## epattyj (Jan 24, 2012)

I bought a Lionel Type LW transformer and when I depress the Whistle button I can see a change in voltage on my layout but the two trains I tested do not whistle with this transformer. I tried an old #2055 steam engine and a new Strasburg #475 steam engine. The Lionel 2055 is typically hooked up to a Type CW transformer and since both the engine and the Type LW transformer are postwar I expected that they should be comaptible.
I wired the transformer per the transformer's manual but did also test reversing the leads. When I open the transformer and depresss the Whistle button I can see that it slides down to make a new contact with a copper head. I do not see any loose or broken wires. I did have to reset the lever for the Direction button because it was working in reverse (making contact instead of breaking contact). So I am sure someone was under the cover before me.
Does anyone have any ideas on troubleshooting this problem? It is a great little transformer but without the whistle button functioning I hesitate to use it.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Would the Lionel LW Transformer Maintenance Manual help?


----------



## epattyj (Jan 24, 2012)

This is awesome. Thank you!


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Glad we could assist, let us know if you sort it out.


----------



## BigAl56 (Dec 14, 2011)

If the power is dropping severely when you press the Whistle control that is usually caused by a shorted or worn out rectifier disk. Lionel postwar transformers used a crude diode device to create DC used to operate the whistle. Over time they can wear out. These donut shaped disks are common replacement parts. I recommend replacing it.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

When you press the whistle button, you should have a DC signal sent out to the track ... initially around 3 V to trip the whistle relay, then around 1 V to hold it there.

Can you use a meter to check for the DC signal?

TJ


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Actually, if the rectifier was shorted, the power would just go up, since it's in series with the boost winding. If the power drops, that's usually a sign that the parallel resistor or the contact for it on the whistle switch is not working. Usually, it's the switch, the resistors are pretty robust.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

epattyj said:


> I bought a Lionel Type LW transformer and when I depress the Whistle button I can see a change in voltage on my layout but the two trains I tested do not whistle with this transformer. I tried an old #2055 steam engine and a new Strasburg #475 steam engine. The Lionel 2055 is typically hooked up to a Type CW transformer and since both the engine and the Type LW transformer are postwar I expected that they should be comaptible.
> I wired the transformer per the transformer's manual but did also test reversing the leads. When I open the transformer and depresss the Whistle button I can see that it slides down to make a new contact with a copper head. I do not see any loose or broken wires. I did have to reset the lever for the Direction button because it was working in reverse (making contact instead of breaking contact). So I am sure someone was under the cover before me.
> Does anyone have any ideas on troubleshooting this problem? It is a great little transformer but without the whistle button functioning I hesitate to use it.


I have to ask.

When you tested the engines I guess you had the tenders hooked to them?

I know the 2055, I don't know about the 475, but the whistles are in the tenders.

I don't know how new you are to trains so I thought I would mention that.

You would be there for a while trying to get the whistle to blow in just the engine.


----------



## epattyj (Jan 24, 2012)

LOL yes the tenders are hooked up  I tested them using other transformers first.
Lots of awesome information from all you guys. I will post what I find if I get it working.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

epattyj said:


> LOL yes the tenders are hooked up  I tested them using other transformers first.
> Lots of awesome information from all you guys. I will post what I find if I get it working.



OK, I had to ask.

We can eliminate that being the problem.

Back to the electrical guru's.:worshippy:


----------



## servoguy (Jul 10, 2010)

Let me clear up some misinformation about the original rectifiers. They are copper oxide rectifiers. These same copper oxide rectifiers were used in some very clever precision guidance electronics for the V-2 missile in WWII. I have a friend in Germany who has a copy of the drawings for these electronics. In WWII, there were no silicon parts, so diodes as we know them didn't exist. Neither did transistors. The reason for the copper oxide rectifiers was drift of the amplifiers. The DC signal was modulated onto a carrier and amplified by an AC coupled amplifier which essentially didn't drift. Then it was demodulated back to DC to do the frequency shaping with passive elements. Then, if another stage of amplification was necessary, it was modulated onto a carrier again and amplified by another AC coupled amplifier. It sounds complicated, and it is complicated compared to today's technology. But in the V-2 era, no other solution would have worked.

30 years ago, I was working on a C-141 simulator, modeling the navigation system. I ran across a very unusual circuit for the flight director. Turns out it was a copy of the V-2 missile guidance circuit using modern components.


----------

